# Tomcat für Dummies



## Illuvatar (1. Jun 2008)

Nabend 

Um kurz meine Situation zu umreißen: Bisher hab ich bei irgendwelchen Webanwendungen eigentlich immer PHP verwendet. Die Sprache kann ich nur leider absolut nicht leiden. Also hab ich mal bisschen rumgesucht und bin auf Groovy gestoßen, und die Sprache gefällt mir ziemlich gut.

Ich hab dann mal nen Tomcat installiert, da Groovy eingebunden, und hab gehofft das ist dann alles so unkompliziert wie gewohnt. Aber bisher hab ich noch nix gebacken gekriegt  Ich hab gehofft ich hab da dann einfach ein Verzeichnis wo ich die Skripte reintun kann, und die dann per URL aufrufen. Das klappt auch schon so irgendwie wenn ich die Skripte in eine vorgefertigte Application(?) kopiere und dann aufrufe, nach dem Motto http://localhost:8080/sampleApplication/myScript.groovy.

Mein Ziel wäre eben, dass ich meine Skripte irgendwo hintu, dazu dann am Besten noch eine Art .htaccess mache, und da steht dann, wenn z.B. http://localhost:8080/bla aufgerufen wird, soll ein bestimmtes Skript mit dem Parameter bla aufgerufen werden.
 - Ist das hier der ganz falsche Denkansatz? Wie kann ich etwas in Art hinkriegen wie ich es gern hätte? Oder muss ich auf PHP zurück?

(Links zu guten Websites dazu sind natürlich auch willkommen. Ich hab halt irgendwie nix gefunden)


----------



## HLX (2. Jun 2008)

Kenne Groovy leider nicht, aber hier sind ein paar grundsätzliche Dinge zum Servlet Container:

Webanwendungen, die auf einem Servlet Container (wie z.B. Tomcat) deployed werden, sind in ihrem Root-Verzeichnis mit einem Ordner WEB-INF auszustatten. In diesem Ordner ist eine Konfigurations-Datei 'web.xml' zu hinterlegen.

Beim Start des Servlet Container wird diese Datei ausgelesen und die Informationen zur weiteren Verarbeitung intern hinterlegt. Der wichtigste Bestandteil dieser Datei ist die Registrierung der in der Anwendung vorhandenen Servlets und die festlegung von URL-Pattern, mit denen die Servlets angesprochen werden können. Somit können diese bei Aufruf einer URL vom Tomcat angesteuert werden. Servlets dienen somit als Schnittstelle zwischen Anwendung (Java-Code) und Tomcat.

Am Besten schaust du dir mal die web.xml der vorgefertigten Applikationen an.



> http://localhost:8080/bla


Diesen Pfad kannst du angeben, wenn deine Anwendung in einem Ordner 'bla' im 'webapps'-Verzeichnis des Tomcat abgelegt ist, und du dein Skript oder Servlet als welcome-file in der web.xml angibst:

```
<welcome-file-list>
    <welcome-file>myScript.groovy</welcome-file>
</welcome-file-list>
```


----------



## Illuvatar (2. Jun 2008)

Danke für die Hilfe  Ich glaub ich schaffs jetzt.


----------

